# charging for salt by the bag



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

I think I have seen some prices in here on salt spreading but i don't remember what they were. One of my competitors charges $18 per 50 lb bag of salt. What do you guys think? I think this sounds high. Don't get me wrong, that would be good money imo, just don't want to piss off new client. After all they left them for me. I salted one lot and used 22 bags of salt. That would be $396 for salting the lot.  Isn't that high? I did spread it by hand since I just picked up some salt accts. this winter. I suppose I could of used more salt than if i would of had a spreader. Please help! I have went through a pallet of salt and don't know what to charge. Thanx guys I know I can count on you :salute:


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

By the way, I am intending on buying a spreader as soon as I get paid for all this work.


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

Well the way things are going right now in Iowa (Des Moines anyways) you cant even buy a bag of salt or ice melt for less then $18 for a 50lb bag. I know here in town every place is sold out except a few and they are charging almost $20 per bag and they still went thru about 3 pallets each the last two days. I wouldn't price gouge them, but it is supply and demand right now. I know I didn't answer your question but that is just some food for thought.
Aaron


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I buy ice-away from Home Depot for $3.97 per 50lb. bag.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*22 bags hand spread? are you nuts*

Snowman, It really just comes down to what you are comfortable with charging. If you think you can cover your expenses by charging less, than do so. Just keep in mind a couple of things: 1) Salting is insurance to help prevent lawsuits. 2) Nothing is cheep about salting IE. the cost of the eq, time spent obtaining the product, storage, excessive wear and tear due to the weight and corrosive nature. 3) Not everyone has salting capability, so you CAN charge a premium, and in this day and age of Low-Balling, why not enjoy a little well earned profit

22 bags hand spread? are you nuts


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Try this......

1) what is your cost per pound ?

2) Cost per lb.$ + Mark up = $$

Example: your cost is .04cents per pound (50lb bag $2.00)

You charge: .25 cents per pound applied to customer (50lb bag $12.50)
*** Profit is $10.50 per bag -(minus) your expense/overhead.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm charging $15 or $20 per bag spread. I charge it out at $20 and if they squeal I knock it back $5.

I have to pay for that spreader somehow,
Mark K


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

For Salt: My current customers are grandfathered in at $17.50 per 80-pound bag. New customers will get the 2004-2005 rate of $20 per 80 pound bag.

I do not charge an application fee, just by the bag.


If they squawk, I remind them that I am the one watching and forecasting the weather. I am the one who maintains a working truck and spreader. I am the one who gets up by 4:00 am when it's 3 degrees, and loads those 80# bags into my truck. By the 12th bag, I am ready to go back to bed  

It can be a good profit, but is is not effortless. So far this year, I would not be making ANY money if it were not for the salt bidness.


----------



## grubenator (Dec 2, 2004)

*salt priceing*

well for prices i charge $20 a bag and its 20lbs a bag i then also charge a $50 application fee if i use more then 5 bags, and none of my customers make a big deal,


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

The Boss said:


> I buy ice-away from Home Depot for $3.97 per 50lb. bag.


Wow! Is it really that much per 50# bag at your Home Depots out there? Here, it is around $3.00 per bag (50#) at Home Depots and Lowes. I pay $148 including tax per pallet (49 bags) of 50 pounders, and $116 per pallet of 80 punders (30 bags). Our bulk salt is around $120 for a yard and a half (closer to 2 tons). It is stiil incredible but even more interesting to see the price differences throughout the country in not just salt (ing) prices, but for plowing as well.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Runner said:


> Wow! Is it really that much per 50# bag at your Home Depots out there? Here, it is around $3.00 per bag (50#) at Home Depots and Lowes. I pay $148 including tax per pallet (49 bags) of 50 pounders, and $116 per pallet of 80 punders (30 bags). Our bulk salt is around $120 for a yard and a half (closer to 2 tons). It is stiil incredible but even more interesting to see the price differences throughout the country in not just salt (ing) prices, but for plowing as well.


In Mt. Pleasant, its 2.96 for a 50lb bag, up in Houghton lake, its 3.97 per 50 lb bag, but up in Houghton lake, they will sell it to me for the same price as Mt. Pleasant, as long as Mt. pleasant sells it for that


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, when you get it from HD, do (will) they just load the whole pallet for you?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i mark my sand /salt 150% and if i do a pkg lot or a prvt rd i do a 300% mark up


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Runner said:


> Wow! Is it really that much per 50# bag at your Home Depots out there? Here, it is around $3.00 per bag (50#) at Home Depots and Lowes. I pay $148 including tax per pallet (49 bags) of 50 pounders, and $116 per pallet of 80 punders (30 bags). Our bulk salt is around $120 for a yard and a half (closer to 2 tons). It is stiil incredible but even more interesting to see the price differences throughout the country in not just salt (ing) prices, but for plowing as well.


I don't like the price either.  But, I get $25.00 a bag to put it down so I make up for it.  :waving:


----------



## cleancutccl (Dec 17, 2004)

I wish I could get salt that cheap, a 40# bag of ice melt is $7.97 at HD and they won't offer discounts on palets.  A 50# bag of just rock salt is $5.57. And right now I only get 18.00 a bag for the stuff. Does anyone know of a supplier that can get it to the Kansas City area for less than these prices?


----------



## Wolfies L&L (Oct 31, 2004)

A newbies ponderings... what if you dont use the whole bag-maybe just 3/4 of it. Would it make sense to charge 3/4 of the price of a whole bag?

Jason


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Runner said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you get it from HD, do (will) they just load the whole pallet for you?


I take my f-350 dually, and they load it, pallet and all. I wish I had a fork lift at home.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

*Yes!*



Grn Mtn said:


> Snowman, It really just comes down to what you are comfortable with charging. If you think you can cover your expenses by charging less, than do so. Just keep in mind a couple of things: 1) Salting is insurance to help prevent lawsuits. 2) Nothing is cheep about salting IE. the cost of the eq, time spent obtaining the product, storage, excessive wear and tear due to the weight and corrosive nature. 3) Not everyone has salting capability, so you CAN charge a premium, and in this day and age of Low-Balling, why not enjoy a little well earned profit
> 
> 22 bags hand spread? are you nuts


Hey green mountain I spread a total of 57 bags by hand  Oh well helps pay for a new spreader  :redbounce


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

CTHLandscaping said:


> A newbies ponderings... what if you dont use the whole bag-maybe just 3/4 of it. Would it make sense to charge 3/4 of the price of a whole bag?
> 
> Jason


No way. Even if it's only a half bag, they get charged for full one.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

all the way! You don't charge buy the minute to plow do you? You have time and effort invested in that salt get paid


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOW....Some crazy prices for salt and deicers in different parts of the US !

In Syracuse NY 50 lbs of plain rock salt is 4 bags for 10 bucks !
Cal. chloride/mag. is around 10 bucks for 50 lbs.
This is at our local big homecenters.

I use mostly Magic Salt anyhoo. But I buy it direct from John at the BBQ for less than 8 bucks a 50 lb. bag..............

I use a modified broadcast spreader to lay it down and charge 25 bucks a bag!

Good thing I stocked up.........More deicing this year than plowing so far!

I hope my supply holds out . If not the closest place to me is Rochester NY to buy more. But a good excuse for a overnite road trip and a fun afternoon and evening at Hooters and possibly have a meet up with the Rochester plowheads !!!!!!!  ..........geo


----------



## jrblawncare (Jan 9, 2000)

We are paying 3.50 per bag and buying by the pallet. calcium is 9.00 per bag. 
Depending on the client we are charging .30 to .40 cents per lbs or 15.00 to 20.00 per bag to spread it. Geo.. I sure do miss up-state use to live in Hilton just nw of Rochester all so had a camp in Henderson.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JRB....Where are you at now? Henderson Harbor rocks in the summer !

I own a summer only motel operation in Alex. Bay NY. That place is along the US/Canadian border near the 1000 Islands bridge. I can see the river and the bridge out my back window !
It is a madhouse in the summer. 

They roll up the sidewalks in the winter ! Sure is funny tho..Its cold as heck...But they don't get much snow. It all blows over the river past us and travels 25 miles south and SLAMS the Tug Hill Plateau......From Watertown south......

My other place is in Hannibal NY and just 2 miles south from lake Ontario.
We get slammed with plenty of lake effect daily, not to mention a lot of the "tug hill terror" blasts..........Over 220 inches last year..........geo


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

grubenator said:


> well for prices i charge $20 a bag and its 20lbs a bag i then also charge a $50 application fee if i use more then 5 bags, and none of my customers make a big deal,


I am new to salting and will be purchasing a receiver salter in the next couple of days. I purchase rock salt for $3.50 for 60lbs. Charging $15.00 to $20.00 just seems so high of a price here in Wisconsin. Are there others in Wisconsin charging these prices?

Any insight would be great.

thanks.

Brent


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Cost to Salt*

The cost to run a salt spreading rig is very expensive. Steel, copper, water and add some salt you have a mixture for destruction. The first yr you wont notice a lot of problems how ever the salt rig is destroying its self. Your maintenance will go up big time.

Bag salt is hard on people to load. The cost to set up for bulk is very expensive also. You must recouped the investment. Remember if it costs ya 27K to set up a bulk salt handling program figure you can put that much money in the bank and get interest off of it with no work. You must get your investment + interest + wages and some money for your risk. If I loose money I will do it inside warm in front of fireplace begging for companionship from wife. (begging was a joke) you married men know about that!

Do not shoot self in foot by not charging for your services.

Dave


----------



## jrblawncare (Jan 9, 2000)

Geo...Moved to central KY 5 years ago...worked for kodak for 19 years and got layed off.Had a waterfront home on braddocks bay.I spent alot of time in A bay.Try to get my northern fix a few time a year by comming home...last time it was the 3 rd saturday in june for the bass opener. JRB


----------



## rats5656 (Jun 14, 2000)

*help with salting prices ??? please*

i bought 2 bags of ice melt for $20 a bag 50lbs bags $40 total cost so far.
i bought it @ local hardware store

i was was talking to another larger snow removal firm today and they charge $45 per bag spread by hand or with walk behind or hitch spreader. he pays less then $5-$10 per bag ..

so basiclly what iam asking if any of you think that is a fair price to change this client 45 per bag per lot

i have 2 clients to do one is a 14 space lot the other is an 18 space lot
how far does a 50lb bag go anyway in spaces size ?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*charge a service call instead*

I find it hard for the customer to understand why "you" charge $xx per bag. Instead charge a service fee for coming out to salt than tack on $2 per bag over what they could buy it at Home Depot. Most people understand if a contractor is providing the product there will be a 15-30% mark-up for handling. The gravy part with this is if you are already at the job site plowing you still get to charge for the salting call (if you salt after plowing)


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

*Iowa Salt Prices*

Iowa Salt Prices

I guess I am getting old or lazy but why some of you are spreading salt for the prices you charge is kinda weird. If you think you are making money at $15-$20 per bag then you need to re think your business. As soon as you spread a bag of de icing you better factor in the wear and tear on your trucks and time. Most of the pricing I have seen does not cover the time factor. IE you have to buy the product, store the product and then treat the property in question. Now you are still not done because you have to store your records for 5 years for law suits............yes law suits and your still not done because you now have to factor how much damage did you do to your vehicle by putting salt in the bed of your truck and how are you going to compensate for the wear and tear on your brakes and drums ?
In the last two weeks my company has gone through 31 tons of salt and 131 tons of sand. So we run 4 trucks to do this and I know I pay $20.00 and hour to my guys. I will let you figure out what I charge but it sure is not the pricing quoted thus far. I am in this to make money not cash flow in the winter.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

IA snoman said:


> Hey green mountain I spread a total of 57 bags by hand  Oh well helps pay for a new spreader  :redbounce


Man I feel for ya, I kill my back enough during the summer that I just couldn't do what you do. FYI, I was lucky, I waited till I had a contract big enough that I used the "upfront money" to buy the spreader.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

*Salt*

My price is $15 per 50lbs spread. I get bags for $3.55.
cheers  
:waving:


----------

